# 3 for 3 Charity Benefit Race at LenJet



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

*More Info*


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Due to several schedule conflicts the race has been moved to February 29th.


----------

